# Diarrhea from rabies/distemper shots?



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly is really sick to her stomach right now.  She got her shots last Monday and by Saturday, she started having Diarrhea (of course it always happens on the weekend when you can't just call the vet)! So, based on what I've been told before, I stopped her food and the next day I began boiled chicken and rice. She didn't poo all day until 9pm, and it was still very soft but at least it was being to have some shape to it. I thought we were going to be out of the woods. BUT... at 1:30am and again at 2:30am, she woke us up and had total diarrhea again!

So, at 8am this morning, I was on the phone with the vet. My first question was whether she could be having diarrhea because of a reaction to the shots 5 days later. She said YES, it can take up to 7 days for a reaction to show, and it would usually be in the form of diarrhea. She had not gotten any different food or treats, and she hadn't gotten into any garbage or chewed up a toy, so I didn't really see any other reason (unless she caught a doggy virus at the vet's office). Anyway, the vet said that they would be happy to see her today, but at this point she would just continue the chicken and rice and see if her body can get straightened out on its own. But, if she still had diarrhea tomorrow, they would want to see her to give her an antibiotic to help her out.

Well, at 4:30pm today, she had her first bm, and it was runny again!! I called the vet's office and got her in tonight. My vet was gone, so I had the appt. with another very nice vet that I've seen a couple times before. She agreed that it was more than likely a reaction to the shots. She prescribed her Metronidazole, which is what she took to get rid of giardia when she was a puppy (and it worked great) because it has the antibiotic and an anti-inflammatory in it for the belly. Since getting home from the vet, she's had diarrhea 2 more times! (of course, she was very upset from the vet visit) :foxes15: I'm about to lose my mind! She looks so sad!!

Sorry this is getting sooo long, but I guess what I'm wanting is to know if any of your little guys or gals have ever gotten diarrhea from shots and if those of you with extensive vet knowledge agree with this course of treatment. The last time she had diarrhea was after getting spayed, and the chicken and rice worked in just 1 day! Thanks for your help.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Well yes...mine also had that. I was going to suggest the chicken & rice trick, it has worked for me also.
Make sure that Holly is drinking water as she will not become dihdrated (sp sorry)
With the chicken and rice I used some juice of the chicken as liquid to drink some of that.
Does she feel hot? Mine did this for like 2 days sfter the shot and slept most of the time. I was told as long as she was eatting some and drinking ok, and sure enough with in that time period she was back to herself.


----------



## red hat mama (Jan 12, 2008)

If she is still not tolerating chicken and rice try just the rice with chicken broth ,no milk products hope she will be feeling better soon


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

how is Miss Holly today?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How is Holly today? We hope she's feeling better. 

If she is still having diarrhea, you could also give her part of a cooked egg (no salt or pepper) mixed with a little rice and warm water. Or rub honey on her tongue and gums to prevent hyperglycemia. Boiled chicken (without seasonings or skin) with white rice and a little warm water are also good. Make sure Holly is hydrated, drinking water, while she is recuperating.

Bella and I send hugs to Holly.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. So far, so good, but she was pretty empty last night (if you know what I mean), so she only has 2 tablespoons of chicken and rice in her right now, and so far it's staying in. The vet said she would think that within 48 hours we should have firmer stool, so I'm just praying!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

DlTobin said:


> Well yes...mine also had that. I was going to suggest the chicken & rice trick, it has worked for me also.
> Make sure that Holly is drinking water as she will not become dihdrated (sp sorry)
> With the chicken and rice I used some juice of the chicken as liquid to drink some of that.
> Does she feel hot? Mine did this for like 2 days sfter the shot and slept most of the time. I was told as long as she was eatting some and drinking ok, and sure enough with in that time period she was back to herself.


No, she doesn't feel hot, and the vet said she wasn't dehydrated (yet), even though she is barely drinking any water (it seems she doesn't drink a lot water when she's on chicken and rice -- we remembered that from last time). The vet said I could get some pedialite and mix it with her water to help her out. That may make her want to drink more too.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Well hang in there mom!
Mabelline and I are gonna send hugs and healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I so sorry that Holly hasn't been well. I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

I had that with my buster and we gave him grape gatorade and Pepto, Pepto for diarrhea and grape gatorade for hydration he gets sick every time he gets his shots and he get ear-infections all the time poor guy . I hope she is better


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

lfkj42 said:


> I had that with my buster and we gave him grape gatorade and Pepto, Pepto for diarrhea and grape gatorade for hydration he gets sick every time he gets his shots and he get ear-infections all the time poor guy . I hope she is better


Does he get sick right away or days after? I would have expected her to have a reaction must sooner, but it was 5 days later. The vet said it can take up to 7 days to have a reaction, but that seems strange to me.

By the way, she seems to be feeling much better today and she still hasn't gone poo, so hopefully (fingers crossed) that means her body is processing the food and we will have formed stool when it happens!

Thanks for all your well-wishes!


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

He gets sick about 3 to 4 days after but seems to be very hot for the first 24 hours I am glad she feels better


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, actually she's miserable right now! We're going on 48 hours without going poo, and she just sits there and shakes because she's so nervous about it. I know she has to go, but at this point I'm sure it's very hard and her little butt must hurt! I'm not going to give her anything for constipation though, because then we'll be back to square one again! If she doesn't go by morning, I guess I'll be back on the phone with the vet again. She's only been eating small amounts of chicken and rice, and she's not bloated at all, so I guess it's just a matter of time.


----------



## lfkj42 (Jan 18, 2008)

poor thing she is having a time


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yea!!! She finally went potty this morning!! And it was good! No more diarrhea and hopefully, no more constipation!!

Thanks for all your suggestions!

Next year, when it's time for shots, I'm going to have this medicine on standby!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

awww poor Holly and poor mommy.....

I am so glad that she is doing better!!!


----------

